# To Jody



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to not post anymore since what text I type in other posts to others are misconstrued and manipulated by someone close to you to be used against me and make me look negatively. Since everyone knows who our real identities are based off of first names and that there isn't millions upon millions of people on the web. 

I am not going to give up on this but will let you end it yourself. In the mean time I am going to move on with my life and focus on just me. 


Good luck,
Jason


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Jason,

you and I are so much a like its scary our situations sound almost identical with the exception mine still hasnt confessed to what she has done... I just got off the phone with her and of course she had to throw in a couple jabs... you didnt know how to love someone unconditionaly.. is what she said.... Knowing how much I had loved her and the way she beat me down with her words and actions all for the sake of making herself feel better...

You are a good man Jason from our correspondence and one day you will find someone to love you like you deserve my friend !!! I have been thinking about you buddy and wishing you well... i have had a good couple days until now after talking with her...

she even had the nerve to say.. well one day we will be able to be in the same room laughing and talking about things...........

I said "yes we'll have to see about that"... 

You and I both deserve to find someone who will love us like we should be loved Jason...hang in there friend !!! our exes will have to live with what they have done... We can walk away holding our heads high !!!


----------

